
China's Three Gorges Dam could collapse (flooding 400M) - riskable
https://www.ntd.com/chinas-three-gorges-dam-could-collapse-expert-warns_478009.html
======
raincom
Facts: (a) water has risen 6 feet above the warning level; (b) satellite
images show that dam structure has moved a bit over the years.

Disputed issues: (1) "State experts said the dam had moved a few millimeters,
but within the normal safety range.";(2)Independent concrete blocks are not
connected to the bedrock below, they’re just sitting on top it.

------
runawaybottle
_China’s state media maintains that the dam is not at risk of collapse,
calling it “rumors hyped by some Western media.”_

I haven’t really heard much about this in Western media. Is that their goto
line for everything?

~~~
NathanKP
Also "authorities have evacuated 40,000 locals" yet its also apparently "hyped
by some Western media"... classic propaganda double speak

------
gbraad
This is NTD which is very tainted news that even calls the coronavirus
pandemic by a different name

------
aaron695
>China's Three Gorges Dam could collapse (flooding 400M) (ntd.com)

This rumour is brought up every year.

It's also obviously not going to flood 400m even if collapses as the current
editorialised HN title implies.

Come back when we have something not from NDT

